# Don't know if This isthe right forum, but is this a M or F



## audibell (Oct 1, 2013)

Ok.. I know I have a albino peacock cichlid.. What I don't know if it is a male or female. These are the best pics I could get so far.







I know the pics aren't great, but any help would be appreciated!!

And if you can't tell from the pics, are there any tips you can give me to help me tell re difference???


----------



## audibell (Oct 1, 2013)

I think I posted same pick 2x.. Let me try that again...


----------



## nmcichlid-aholic (Mar 23, 2011)

Looks Like It Has Male Finnage (Pointed Anal And Dorsal Fins). Is It A True Albino With Red Eyes, Or Are The Eyes Black? Sometimes Male Albino Peacocks Will Show Some Hints Of Blue In The Jaw And Gill Plates, But I Can't Make Any Out In These Photos. Based On The Fin Shape, Though, I Would Say Male.


----------



## Chester B (Dec 28, 2012)

Finnage does make it appear to be male. However there does seem to be quite a few hormoned fish running around that cause this condition in females. Give it some time and you'll know for sure.


----------



## audibell (Oct 1, 2013)

nmcichlid-aholic said:


> Looks Like It Has Male Finnage (Pointed Anal And Dorsal Fins). Is It A True Albino With Red Eyes, Or Are The Eyes Black? Sometimes Male Albino Peacocks Will Show Some Hints Of Blue In The Jaw And Gill Plates, But I Can't Make Any Out In These Photos. Based On The Fin Shape, Though, I Would Say Male.


The eyes have some black with a lot of red tint round the black and if you look at it at a certain angle you can hardly tell there is any black in its eyes!


----------



## audibell (Oct 1, 2013)

Chester B said:


> Finnage does make it appear to be male. However there does seem to be quite a few hormoned fish running around that cause this condition in females. Give it some time and you'll know for sure.


I have snapped a few pics off my laptop trying to compare...

They say this is a male


And they say this is female...


To me it looks more like the female pic! Except mine has a little black in its eyes! But to be honest the information you get off Google is not always correct! All I know is the top fin looks more like the one labeled female rather than the one labeled male!


----------



## audibell (Oct 1, 2013)

I will continue to try to get better pics! It stays still, let's me look at it all I want but as soon as I pull my phone out to take a pic, it's goooone!! Camera shy!!


----------



## lilscoots (Mar 13, 2012)

Those images of "male" and "female" appear to be labelled "wrong" in my opinion. That being said, I had a dragonsblood that looked like the "female" and was in fact female....though typically, female peacocks/haps would have fins similar to the picture labeled male and male haps/peacocks would have fins similar to the pic labelled female.


----------



## audibell (Oct 1, 2013)

lilscoots said:


> Those images of "male" and "female" appear to be labelled "wrong" in my opinion. That being said, I had a dragonsblood that looked like the "female" and was in fact female....though typically, female peacocks/haps would have fins similar to the picture labeled male and male haps/peacocks would have fins similar to the pic labelled female.


How do I figure out what type it is? I was going by a pics on Google and took them one at a time, labeled it the too then the other and labeled it as well so I didn't get it backwards!


----------



## nmcichlid-aholic (Mar 23, 2011)

lilscoots said:


> Those images of "male" and "female" appear to be labelled "wrong" in my opinion.


Yeah, They Have Those Labeled Backwards - The Males Have The Longer, More Flowing Fins, And The Females Have The Shorter, Rounded Ones.

What Chester Was Trying To Say Is, Female Peacocks That Have Been hormone Treated (Unfortunately An all To Common Practice These Days), Will Unnaturally Develop Fins That Are Shaped Like A Male. Wait A Month Or 2 To Be Sure That If The Fish Was Hormone Treated, All The Hormones Are Out Of It's System. If The Fins Stay The Same As They Are Now, You've Most Likely Got A Male, But If They Start To Shrink And Get Rounded, Then You've Probably Got A Female.


----------



## audibell (Oct 1, 2013)

Ok, cool! Could someone tell me (besides albino) what kind of peacock it is?


----------



## audibell (Oct 1, 2013)

Does that "rule of fins" apply to a bumblebee cichlid as well? Just curious..


----------



## Michael_S (Aug 18, 2013)

audibell said:


> Ok, cool! Could someone tell me (besides albino) what kind of peacock it is?


I believe it is a manmade hybrid. Maybe Aulonocara sp. "Hyrbid". I don't think there a correct scientific name for this fish. They are usually just called Albino Peacocks.


----------



## audibell (Oct 1, 2013)

Michael_S said:


> audibell said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, cool! Could someone tell me (besides albino) what kind of peacock it is?
> ...


Thanks!!


----------



## lilscoots (Mar 13, 2012)

The fins won't "shrink back" in my experience, they just go on having "male" finnage. One sure way is to vent, and that can be misleading in younger fish. I found out my dragonsblood was female when it was holding one day. Physically it appeared male even after the hormones had "worn off". The pointed fins being "male" is true for most haps/peacocks, I'm not sure about mbuna. Your fish is definitely a man made hybrid, it shouldn't be called Aulonocara at all. Albino peacock is even a wrong name, though that is what they are called, peacock is the common name given to the genus Aulonocara.


----------



## testeve (Sep 17, 2012)

I agree with lilscoots. You need to vent it to be 100% certain on the sex. Due to hormoning finnage is unreliable.


----------



## audibell (Oct 1, 2013)

How do you vent?


----------



## nmcichlid-aholic (Mar 23, 2011)

audibell said:


> How do you vent?


"Venting" Is A Method Of Examining The Reproductive Parts Of Your Fish To See If You Have A Male Or Female. The Following Article From The Library Section Explains It Fairly Well: http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/gender.php. You've Got To Look Closely, And It Helps A Lot If You Have 2 People Doing It - One To Hold The Fish, The Other To Take A Photo So You Can Take Your Time Examining. If You Don't Have Anything To Compare To (A Photo Of A Known Male Or Female), It Can Be Difficult To Tell For Sure What You've Got. If You Take Pics, You Can Always Post Them Here To See What Everyone Thinks...


----------



## audibell (Oct 1, 2013)

K... Thanks! I'll read up on that now! ☺


----------

